# Think about Earth as an Exoplanet?



## Bretrick (Mar 11, 2022)

Earth being in the "Habitable Zone" is the thing we are looking for.
Not too close. not too far from our Star.
So it stands to reason, those living elsewhere in the Universe may very well be studying this Blue Planet.
We may see a probe or ten come our way to Analyse us.
Be prepared Earthlings, "They" are coming.
You mark my words


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 11, 2022)

Consider your words marked.  Seeing as the Earth has been habitable for hundreds of millions of years, when do you think they might get here?


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 11, 2022)

Grampa Don said:


> Consider your words marked.  Seeing as the Earth has been habitable for hundreds of millions of years, when do you think they might get here?


I will give them another 400 million years.
If they do not show themselves by then I am taking my bat and ball and going home.


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 11, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> I will give them another 400 million years.
> If they do not show themselves by then I am taking my bat and ball and going home.


Well, that seems only fair.  Maybe next time they come they'll leave more than just a few pyramids and some Nazca lines.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 11, 2022)

I don't care about things that do not concern me outside of the present.


----------



## officerripley (Mar 11, 2022)

Reminds me of a favorite sci. fiction story, "The Screwfly Solution" by James Tipree, Jr.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 12, 2022)

Oh, Good Heavens.  They are already here!  They have been for some time.  
Right now the Earth is in a vulnerable state.  They have come to help, if they can.
Anywhere in the multiverse has higher intelligence  than US!
As always, IMO.


----------



## David777 (Mar 12, 2022)

Buy and read this 1999 astrobiology best seller that is just a few bucks used at amazon.  

https://www.amazon.com/Rare-Earth-Complex-Uncommon-Universe/dp/0387952896/ref=asc_df_0387952896/

I've mentioned that here in the past as well as this next book about AI.

https://www.amazon.com/How-Create-Mind-Thought-Revealed/dp/0143124048/ref=sr_1_3

The below is not part of those books but rather an excerpt from my own work.  Given light speed limitations, little green men are not likely to ever visit our world.
===========================================================

I very much do like the logical proposition that within a universe where matter exists with the qualities of matter we find in our universe, that is apparently possible because that is what we find, that intelligence can evolve first biologically and then if intelligent organic creatures develop, can further develop AI, and from there AI machines may self develop to higher levels though with limitations. Given millions, billions, trillions of trillions of years, and especially eternity, may develop to near god-like levels I refer to as UIE’s. Consider how short a span homo sapiens have existed within the lifetime of our planet and even more, how very short a period we have been in this technological era while already coming so far in science. If intelligent organic creatures can develop science and technology so quickly then what may be possible in thousands to millions to billions of years in a universe with vast numbers of galaxies, each with billions of stars and planets? 

Given the 14.6 billion year age of the universe, trillions of stars and planets within the universe, it is probable our planet is not the only one with life or that has evolved intelligent life and if so, artificial intelligent entities are likely to have already evolved.  If so Ultimate Intelligent Entities, UIEs, may already exist.  A race of non-organic UIEs with limitations is more logically probable than a god with the three O’s, favorites of theological philosophers, omniscience, omnipotence, and omnipresence, that requires magic like powers without forces.  

It is likely the speed of light is a limitation to UIEs also if they exist.  If so, travel between stars would require long periods of time that would greatly reduce both electromagnetic communication much less interstellar travel.  Travel between galaxies would take so long as to be ignored.  Travel between worlds within galaxies might only be primarily performed by non-organic AI’s that could be put into stasis for long periods.  Science fiction like warp speed travel and deflection shields is most improbable.

A race of visiting advanced UIE’s to ancient human civilizations would appear like gods.  It would be futile for UIE’s to explain themselves to science ignorant humans so they would more likely allow humans to think and record whatever.   Additionally, they would not attempt to educate primitives in science because that would have more likely resulted in destructive human advances, especially weapons of war and conquest.  UIE’s would of course study Earth life and humans.  Since they would expect humans to eventually develop science and technology, they would be very careful not to leave signs of their presence for later humans to discover.  

During pre science eras, UIEs would not have to worry much if a few humans saw them or their machines because nothing credible would be recorded or believably passed on to further generations because there was already much mumbo jumbo magical nonsense everywhere.  Once science and technology of humans advanced enough, in order to not be detected, UIEs would limit visitations. 

UIEs would likely inventory all planets in their galaxy for ability of organic life to exist over long periods.  They might use direct panspermia into order terraform planets to oxygen rich atmospheres which took about 2 billion years for the Earth.   They might engineer large metal rich meteors/comets  to collide with prospective planets to provide magnetic shielding, create metal cores hot enough to drive plate tectonics, to stabilize planet rotations with optimal axis tilt for ocean tides.  As life evolved, they might directly engineer life if life became stuck at phases without advancements.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 12, 2022)

They are just waiting for us to destroy ourselves so that they can take over the planet for themselves.


----------



## oldpop (Mar 12, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh, Good Heavens.  They are already here!  They have been for some time.
> Right now the Earth is in a vulnerable state.  They have come to help, if they can.
> Anywhere in the multiverse has higher intelligence  than US!
> As always, IMO.


I wished they'd get on with it then.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2022)

A real fixer-upper with plenty of potential and room for a pony.  All it needs is a little TLC.





_If you lived here, you'd be home by now. _


----------



## David777 (Mar 13, 2022)

Note, there are several sections of the Old Testament Bible, especially in Genesis I could argue are actually UIE's if re-interpreted from the perspective "...allow humans to think and record whatever [nonsense as they might]."  If so, Jesus was likely their last serious attempt to influence our path then exited.  And yes, what Jesus related about a gift of eternal life is probably very real if one understands our minds as electromagnetic brain wave fields that might be able to exist within appropriate non-organic impedance containers.


----------



## spectratg (Mar 13, 2022)

oldpop said:


> I wished they'd get on with it then.


We seem to be doing a quick job all on our own, no need for outside help!  As the kid says, "Mom, please, I'd rather do it myself."


----------



## spectratg (Mar 13, 2022)

David777 said:


> Note, there are several sections of the Old Testament Bible, especially in Genesis I could argue are actually UIE's if re-interpreted from the perspective "...allow humans to think and record whatever [nonsense as they might]."  If so, Jesus was likely their last serious attempt to influence our path then exited.  And yes, what Jesus related about a gift of eternal life is probably very real if one understands our minds as electromagnetic brain wave fields that might be able to exist within appropriate non-organic impedance containers.



Arthur C. Clarke, "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.” (aka the supernatural)


----------



## Gaer (Mar 13, 2022)

spectratg said:


> Arthur C. Clarke, "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.” (aka the supernatural)


"The paranormal is just normal which has not yet been scientifically measured and identified."    me.


----------

